# Converting Gambrel to Colonial....  if it's possible...



## StuckInTheMuck (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi All,  Looking at houses and this one is on my short list.  My only issue is that I don't like the way it looks.  I much prefer colonial style architecture and believe that the gambrel won't command as high a price for resale value.  My question is whether or not it's even worth considering this conversion (front and back) and what kind of ballpark figure I'd be looking at for conversion.  I'm guessing I'd need an architect/structural engineer along with the construction.  Probably beyond my means, so I'd be paying out of pocket at whatever rates are prevalent in NH.  All opinions are welcome...  Thanks.


----------



## 19FarmHand78 (Feb 23, 2012)

Get a contractor, or builder to look at it. They should be able to take off a section of soffit and look up in there to see how it was built, if it was just added on to the wall for looks, shouldn't be a big deal, if is part of a truss system, then that is a big ball of worms I would run from.


----------



## ironpony (Feb 23, 2012)

anything is possible
however it probably is not practical
possibly if you remove the shingles and side 
the walls it might not be as noticible
when I opened this I thought much more barn like
that is not to drastic


----------



## firebroad (Feb 23, 2012)

Just my opinion, but I think it is lovely just as it is.  Every home is unique, and will go in and out of style presently.


----------



## peakbagger (Feb 23, 2012)

By the looks of it, I seriously doubt its framed like a gambrel. It sure looks like they installed some bump outs outside the wall of a colonial to make it look like a gambrel. If that is the case its and easy swap. If it is framed as a true gambrel, the amount of work required would never payback. As mentioned you may be able to see up into the soffits and see what the framing looks like.


----------



## StuckInTheMuck (Feb 23, 2012)

You guys are the best.  Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## heat seeker (Feb 23, 2012)

This might look cheesy, or notâ€¦but you could consider removing the roofing shingles and siding that area. It might just look pretty good.


----------

